# 2.8 turbo diesel,fit in place of 2.5 td?



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All, 



My question is simple, Can i fit a 2.8 turbo diesel into my 5 speed 2.5 TD 1992 FIAT DUCATO MOTORHOME? Any problem mating it to the gearbox? Or engine mountings?, Would stick with original engine which has only 50,000 on the clock,but it smokes blue smoke really bad,not just for the first 10 minutes from cold, but in traffic, Admittedly once warmed up it`s not as bad but it does`nt look like it will go through the dreaded M.O.T Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated on this subject


Many thanks Squibnocket .


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi 

May I suggest that you check the air intake hose from the intercooler to the inlet manifold.

A split in the hose will cause a loss of performance (pulling power)it will also, because of a lack of boost pressure cause blue smoke (un burnt fuel)


50000 miles is nothing for one of these engines,best of luck.


Les


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Tinkering,

That`s one avenue i never thought of looking into will try in next couple of days and let you know how it went. Thanks again


Dave..........


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess you've thought of the injectors??

Being both idle and stingy, I'd take it to a good garage and get them to check it over before you go to the trouble and expense of changing the engine. It may be something very simple and costing only a few quid!! :roll:

If you do change the engine, you might have some hassle with the insurance company as well? There _shouldn't _be a problem, but that phrase often counts for nothing in such a situation. 8O

Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Isn't blue smoke from oil, not diesel? In which case it could be piston rings or valve stem seals?

David


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Blue smoke =burnt oil, Black smoke = excess unburnt fuel


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*engine*

On a turbo diesel engine the air is sucked thro the air cleaner to the turbo at normal air presure,when the very hot air leaves the turbo it goes to the intercooler which cools the under presure air before it reaches the inlet manifold,If there is a split or leak between the turbo and inlet manifold boost pressure will be lost.

If this is the case the engine will recive more fuel than it can burn (not enough air), (boost presure),the unburnt fuel will come out of the exhaust as blue smoke, in cases where a injector fails ie none of the fuel burns the smoke will be white.

Given Squibnockets description, if it is piston wear or vale stem seal wear oil consumption will be very high he does not say that it is.

Les


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 
My guess is it's the cold start cable snapped on the pump, or the wire come off. Quite a common fault on these, I have fitted quite a few cable kits in the past

Regards Mark


----------

